# Some campgrounds



## WandaLust (Jul 21, 2009)

Th is is the URL to where I've posted pics and commentary about the campgrounds we've stayed at. This isn't all of them. I didn't always remember to take the camera along:

http://sites.google.com/site/campingandourrv/

So far Seven Points in Nashville has been the nicest.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 21, 2009)

Re: Some campgrounds

Seven Points is a nice campground but does not have sewage hook up at sites.


----------



## WandaLust (Aug 6, 2009)

Re: Some campgrounds

We've found very few CGs that do have sewer hookups. We have a "honey wagon" so when no sewer hookups are available, we use that to haul the waste water to the dump station.   Our tanks hold enough for the weekend so sewer hookups are not necessary for us. If we stay longer, the honey wagon is utilized.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Re: Some campgrounds

We only to stay at CG that has full hook up. The one we just stayed at in Biloxi MS was outstanding. I reviewed and rated it as a 10.... super site.. BTW the name was Majestic Oaks RV Resort


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 7, 2009)

Re: Some campgrounds

Y'all need to post your reviews online at www.RVparkreviews.com.  We have over 80 reviews posted on all of the campgrounds we have stayed in over the last 2 years.  It's good info to get some real RV'ers impressions/insight to bounce against the inflated ads in the various campground directives.    The info in RVparkreviews is only as good as the info quality/quantity input.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 7, 2009)

Re: Some campgrounds

DL, when I tried to post a review one time, RVparkreviews.com required me to post multiple (I can't remember how many) reviews at one time. I was only going to review on RV park at that time, so I blew it off.

Is that still the way they do it?


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 7, 2009)

Re: Some campgrounds

Tex I just posted a single review a couple days ago.  I've been posting there for a couple years and its never required me to post more than one review.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 7, 2009)

Re: Some campgrounds

I am with you Jim. I just post a review on a great park in Biloxi Ms... I have never been asked to submit more than one.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 7, 2009)

Re: Some campgrounds

Perhaps it was just a first time requirement? I know it was real, though.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 7, 2009)

Re: Some campgrounds

Hey Tex wasn't saying what you said was wrong or anything else, but it has never happen to me. OH  I see you still looking for a birth certificate that doesn't exist. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 7, 2009)

Re: Some campgrounds

I was going to post all my reviews but forgot where we been :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 7, 2009)

Re: Some campgrounds

Hey Tex, I think that when I started posting with www.RVparkreviews.com they had a policy that required 3 reviews of different RV parks before posting any of the 3.  However, the requirement wasn't that you had to post them all at once.  They just wouldn't post any of them until you had posted the 3rd one.  They did this to keep RV park managers/owners from posting anonymous rebuttals to a bad review of their park.  I'm not sure they still require the 3 reviews before posting a an individuals review or not.  The requirement does make sense in that it will keep managers/owners from interfering with valid reviews.  

They also have a requirement that you must wait 6 mos or so before you can post a repeat review of a RV park.  I think that is also to keep owners from making rebuttals and to keep an irate individual from harassing a RV park with multiple bad reviews.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 7, 2009)

Re: Some campgrounds

very good info DL, THANKS, BTW when you hitting the road again?


----------



## WandaLust (Aug 10, 2009)

Re: Some campgrounds

We enjoy sewer if the CG has it, but unfortunately most COEs and SP CGs don't have it. Or the sites are limited and already taken.


----------



## WandaLust (Aug 10, 2009)

Re: Some campgrounds





> DL Rupper - 8/7/2009  8:03 AM  Y'all need to post your reviews online at www.RVparkreviews.com.  We have over 80 reviews posted on all of the campgrounds we have stayed in over the last 2 years.  It's good info to get some real RV'ers impressions/insight to bounce against the inflated ads in the various campground directives.    The info in RVparkreviews is only as good as the info quality/quantity input.





I haven't found that site totally reliable. One place was known to me and the review was total baloney! It had to have been written by the camp owners or someone they put up to it, or someone who confused the CG with some other place.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 10, 2009)

Re: Some campgrounds

Every time you read a review about anything, you always have to reach into your pocket and pull out that little pouch where you keep your grains of salt and take one with the review to help it go down. :clown:


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 10, 2009)

Re: Some campgrounds

Rule of thumb:  If there is only one review and its positive it usually is someone that has a vested interest in the RV park.  We usually try to find parks that have multiple reviews and then average them.

Most of us have had a bad experience in a RV park.  When I do I unload on the review I write.  But, if my review is the only bad review of many good reviews, then maybe I just had an unusual bad experience or I was having a bad day.  In either case, I still submit my bad review.  We ALL see things differently or have different opinions of any experience. 

 I also submit good or outstanding reviews of RV parks.  I don't inflate them.  My typical review is probably around a 6 or 7 if the park is average.  Most of the reviews are maybe 1 point higher than mine, but I believe average is average.  I seldom ever give a park a 10.  It's hard to be that good.

I don't just use the Rvparkreviews to determine if I'm going to stay at a particular park.  I check out the parks ads and ratings in the various RV Park Directories and any other info I can get my hands on.  However, I DO FIND that RV Park Directories seem to have biased high ratings of some RV parks that seem to be determined more by how much ad space the Parks buy or if they are members of certain organizations, than by how good the park actually is..

Bottom line:  the reviews on www.RVparkreviews.com are only as good as the input.  So the more RV'ers that take the time to review the parks the better the product.  I have found RVparkreviews managers/moderators are unbiased and go out of their way to cater to the RV'ers and not the Owners/managers.  As far as I can tell, they don't take bribes/money/ads from the RV park owners and that is unique in this day and age.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Aug 10, 2009)

Re: Some campgrounds



When you join RVparkreviews.com  and _before_ they actually post your reviews, they tell you the following:

--- 


"You have currently submitted 1 of the 2 reviews needed to completely activate your account. As soon as you have submitted reviews of 2 different campgrounds, all your reviews will be moved to the approval queue. This is a temporary policy to help deal with a huge number of one-hit-wonders posting reviews. Even if you don't get time to submit the other needed reviews, your review will enter the approval queue at a later date."

--- 

So it is only TWO reviews that they require and those don't _have_ to be done at the same time. Then if you try and submit another review on the _same_ campground, you will get this message:

*"You must wait at least 90 days before submitting another review for a campground that you have already submitted a review on."*

--- 


This is to keep you from making multiple bad/good reveiws to skew the average. Especially if you really hated your experience there, which is a good idea and quite fair.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 10, 2009)

Re: Some campgrounds

Hey Snowbird, Thanks for the up to date info.  When I joined it was 3 reviews and I wasn't sure of the time requirement between reviews when I posted the 6 mos time frame.  They do seem to be a fair place to get an idea of how good a particular RV park will be.


----------

